# Best Engine Oil for Camry 2015



## Miroramzi (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi Guys

Seeking Advice ..

What's the best Engine oil for Toyota Camry 2015 with 100K miles ?

Thanks


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

I’d go for Mobile 1 synthetic blend. Don’t bother much with higher mileage blends. 

A full synthetic (whichever brand is currently on sale) and a decent mid-grade filter should do just fine for your Camry


----------



## mangoman808 (Aug 20, 2016)

Mobil 1 OW-20 is a high grade, economical choice. I get the OEM Toyota washers and filters in bulk off Amazon. 10 pack of filters is $40. 10 pack of washers is $6. Mobil 1 Oil is $22.50 from Walmart.com (free shipping on orders over $50.) 

I have a Camry 2014 SE. 127,000 miles. Engine is clean as a whistle. Oil change every 5000 miles.


----------



## Miroramzi (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank U mangoman808


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

0w-20 full synthetic, factory filter, repeat every 7,500 miles.


----------



## mangoman808 (Aug 20, 2016)

Don’t forget to rotate your tires each time you change your oil.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

SurginGeneral said:


> I'd go for Mobile 1 synthetic blend. Don't bother much with higher mileage blends.
> 
> A full synthetic (whichever brand is currently on sale) and a decent mid-grade filter should do just fine for your Camry


I agree. For that car. Mobil 1 eco boost 0w 20

High mileage is all about repairing damage and plugging leaks n stuff

For a car like that. Pointless


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Amateurs.

Mobil 1, extended performance - the 15 or 20k miles. $30
Mobil 1 extended performance filter $10

Run it for 20 - 25k miles depending on city/highway miles.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Mobil 1, pennzoil platinum, pennzoil ultra platinum, Castrol Edge are premium synthetic oil options with great additives. Run them with a quality filter for 10k miles. After 10k miles change oil collect sample and send to Blackstone Lab for testing, they will give you good advice on future oil change intervals. 

If you plan on changing oil every 5k miles you can use cheap Walmart brand super tech oil. 

However I do recommend using the higher quality oils and getting an analysis done, it will also show you if you engine has parts that are wearing excessive or if you have antifreeze in your oil. It could help you catch a problem before it becomes a BIG problem.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

You've come to the right place!

The naive and ignorant might defer to their owner's manual, or, shockingly; even a Toyota service dept.

But, not you.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> The naive and ignorant might defer to their owner's manual, or, shockingly; even a Toyota service dept.


The owners manual is a great source of information for your vehicle. If you had the dealership do all of the services that the dealership "recommends " you would not make any money in the rideshare business.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> The owners manual is a great source of information for your vehicle. If you had the dealership do all of the services that the dealership "recommends " you would not make any money in the rideshare business.


But you see, transmission fluid should be red *shows red fluid*, your transmission fluid is dirty *shows dark brown fluid*. You're due for a transmission fluid flush.

Also, your brake fluid is dirty *shows dark brake fluid*. It should be clear *shows clear fluid*. We could do a brake fluid flush...

And if you want to improve your mileage, you can do a fuel injector cleaner. We inject this fluid and it cleans your injectors. There's a service special discount available.

When's the last time you replaced your air filter? There's 2 air filters in your car. One in the cabin and one in the engine.

Your total would be...including the discount and tax is....$774.46 for everything. We can get your car back by the end of the day.


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

Change your oil and oil filter once a month if you drive full time. 0w20 is perfect. Don't forget to change your Transmission Fluid and filter every 30k miles. It's simple. Fluid change not Flush.

I've been doing this for my Toyota and it has 350k miles on it and runs great.



Terri Lee said:


> You've come to the right place!
> 
> The naive and ignorant might defer to their owner's manual, or, shockingly; even a Toyota service dept.
> 
> But, not you.


Oh please. Toyota doesn't want you to keep your car running to 500k miles or more. Plus the manual is only for people under normal driving conditions. We are obviously extreme. 
Also if you go to the dealership for any service you're hustling backward.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

FIdel Cashflow said:


> Change your oil and oil filter once a month if you drive full time. 0w20 is perfect. Don't forget to change your Transmission Fluid and filter every 30k miles. It's simple. Fluid change not Flush..


How many miles per month are you doing?

Great tip on the transmission. The Camry transmission doesn't hold a lot of fluid and I've noticed it runs at 190-200 degrees in the city in summer. That's pretty hot to me. I don't see the fluid holding up long under those conditions.


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

E30addixt said:


> How many miles per month are you doing?
> 
> Great tip on the transmission. The Camry transmission doesn't hold a lot of fluid and I've noticed it runs at 190-200 degrees in the city in summer. That's pretty hot to me. I don't see the fluid holding up long under those conditions.


I average around 5k miles per month.

Yeah the Trans fluid change keeps the car running great. If you have a dipstick you can check it easy to see ifs it's burnt etc... if not you'll just have to change it at specific intervals.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

A drain/fill on my transmission is about 2.5 qts, so it gets done every oil changes which is 10-12k for me.

There's no dipstick, just a plastic straw that overflows if the level is good at a certain temp.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Forgotten Thread:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/save-money-why-not-do-your-own-oil-change.200966/


----------

